# unread posts



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Is there any way to set it up so when I go back to a thread it will go to the next unread post rrather than having to pick a page ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

sean m said:


> Is there any way to set it up so when I go back to a thread it will go to the next unread post rrather than having to pick a page ?


 Click on the blue cirle to the left of the thread title.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Click on the blue cirle to the left of the thread title.


 Wow. Reps needed right there


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks for that, will make looking on here loads easier .


----------

